# r.i.p badger



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

this is for the badger my OH saw get run over on the road.

I hope the ******** who decided to overtake on that corner feels like **** now, there was no need and you probably had little babies to feed  apparently you were a lovely big girl and my OH feels horrible for letting him overtake now. You didn't even get an instant death, i hope my OH being there in those final moments of your life was a bit of comfort.

The badger died about 5 minutes after being hit, it wouldn't let OH near enough to help.

r.i.p miss badger xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh jesus 

What an awful thing 

Run free miss badger, and good luck little ones xxxxxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh jesus
> 
> What an awful thing
> 
> Run free miss badger, and good luck little ones xxxxxxx


the OH is still upset....the guy pushed him right into the verge to overtake and the hit the badger...OH didn't leave it until he was 100% sure it was dead but he was really upset.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

ballybee said:


> the OH is still upset....the guy pushed him right into the verge to overtake and the hit the badger...OH didn't leave it until he was 100% sure it was dead but he was really upset.


I'd be in bits hen  People are so sodding inconsiderate and uncaring, it makes me sick  xxxxxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd be in bits hen  People are so sodding inconsiderate and uncaring, it makes me sick  xxxxxxx


I would too  the worst bit is the guy just kept on driving, didn't stop or anything and yet my OH who had nothing to do with it stopped and stood with it until it passed on :nono:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I would too  the worst bit is the guy just kept on driving, didn't stop or anything and yet my OH who had nothing to do with it stopped and stood with it until it passed on :nono:


What a knob :mad2: What's wrong with people? Seriously - it scares me that there's people out there like that xxxxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> What a knob :mad2: What's wrong with people? Seriously - it scares me that there's people out there like that xxxxxx


It scares me too  i couldn't hurt an animal then run away the least i would do is stay with it if it was too seriously hurt/aggressive to move and phone the police(not 999 obviously, the station number)


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

A BIG thank you to your O.H for his kindness to that poor animal,it must have been SO upsetting for him and for you.
How people can do something like this beats me
Maureen


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh how sad. Poor Badger. R.I.P.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lulus mum said:


> A BIG thank you to your O.H for his kindness to that poor animal,it must have been SO upsetting for him and for you.
> How people can do something like this beats me
> Maureen


I wasn't there(thankfully as i would have been in tears) but as hard an image as my OH likes to portray he loves most animals, and loves badgers that wee bit more as we have a lot on the farm and we've seen babies. It was really hard for him as the badger was thrashing around in obvious pain and he wanted to put it out of it's misery but it wouldn't let him come close so he just stood with it. He's so angry at the guy who hit it because he didn't even stop to see how bad it was


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What an awefull think to see. 
I just can't understand how people can be so utterly selfish and cruel.
Thank goodness your OH is safe as he could have been quite easily run off the road and injured as well by this B*****d.

I thank your OH for being so kind and thoughtful to stop and try and give some comfort for the poor Badger.
Lets hope that if she has got babies that they are big enough for them to cope with the outside world.

I know that Badgers live in groups so I am wondering if they help each other in times of need?

R.I.P Mrs Badger and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

jill3 said:


> What an awefull think to see.
> I just can't understand how people can be so utterly selfish and cruel.
> Thank goodness your OH is safe as he could have been quite easily run off the road and injured as well by this B*****d.
> 
> ...


oops...neither of us thought about OH getting hurt....or his younger brother who was in the car at the time as well :nonod: at this time of year i think the babies should be able to survive but i hope they find another badger to stay near.


----------

